# Film Nature Shots



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

10 year old expired Kodak 400. Nikon N75, Sigma 70-300mm D. I have no idea if these are any good or if the camera is rendering correctly but I am fond of the look.










I have no idea why this came out so blue in the background but I have no problem with it.The one thing I did different was I changed it from center weighted to spot focus.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 6, 2016)

Are these scans from the neg ?
I have forgotten how grainy film looks ... though I tried to keep under 200 ASA.


----------



## KC1 (May 6, 2016)

Wow that film didn't quite survive did it?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

Yes. I have been experimenting. It was partly cloudy. I would have normally used 200 or 100. Pretty much done with experimenting. I like the grain but maybe a little too much, I wanted to see what it would look like to gain a full understanding. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

KC1 said:


> Wow that film didn't quite survive did it?


Pretty roached, surprised by the results none the less. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

